# giocare a cavallo



## saadia

Queridos amigos,

Les agradezco de antemano por su ayuda con la frase italiana: "giocare a cavallo" nel seguente contesto:

"Eco nel 1980 sorprende tutti presentandosi come narratore con Il nome della rosa, opera tutta postmoderna nel suo giocare a cavallo di diversi generi letterari". Entiendo como que no se identifica con un genero literario especifico, si no que esta un poco jugando con algunos de ellos.
No se si existe en español la frase jugar a caballo con el mismo significado.

Saludos,
Saadia


----------



## 0scar

Algo como  "moverse entre varios generos".

No se si está bien dicho en italiano "giocare a cavallo di diversi". Quizás tendría que haber dicho "giocare cavallo di due generi"

En castellano se diría "estar a caballo entre A y B", o sea en un punto intermedio entre A y B, o abarcando parte de A y parte de B.
 Si son A, B y C no tiene mucho sentido la expresión.


----------



## gatogab

> nel suo giocare a cavallo di diversi generi letterari


Balancearse


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> No se si está bien dicho en italiano "giocare a cavallo di diversi". Quizás tendría que haber dicho "giocare cavallo di due generi"



Es correcto "giocare a cavallo".


----------



## 0scar

Mi comentario no era para sacarle la *a*, eso fue un error de escritura.

Lo que digo es que no se si tiene sentido "jugar a cavallo di *diversi*". 
Si es como dice gatogab, que la expresión significa *balancearse*, o quizás *pendular*, entonces habría que decir "giocare a cavallo di *due*".

Pero *diversi* también incluye a *due*, en fin... no me hagan caso, no tiene importancia.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Si es como dice gatogab, que la expresión significa *balancearse*, o quizás *pendular*, entonces habría que decir "giocare a cavallo di *due*".


Usé *balancearse *porque me recuerda mi *caballito balancín*


----------



## 0scar

¿Pero entonces qué quiere decir _giocare a cavallo_? 
Creo que es  equivalente a "_[vivir/estar/etc.] a caballo entre_", pero en castellano tampoco se ponen de acuerdo totalmente en el significado.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> ¿Pero entonces qué quiere decir _giocare a cavallo_?
> .


Quiere decir _'jugar a caballo'._



> suo giocare a cavallo di diversi generi letterari


Así se debería entender: su balancearse/pendular/pasar de un género literario a otro.
Recuerda que Umberto Eco ha escrito de todo y creo que "El Nombre De La Rosa" es su primera obra narrativa.

Seguramente un *"**fra diversi"* en cambio de *"di diversi" *hubiera sido más comprensible.


----------



## saadia

Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias. Muy bonito el caballito balancin de Gatogab. Creo che lo voy a dejar: ".......obra toda postmoderna en su pendular juego de diversos generos literarios"

Saludos,
Saadia


----------



## maxpower76

saadia said:


> Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias. Muy bonito el caballito balancin de Gatogab. Creo che lo voy a dejar: ".......obra toda postmoderna en su pendular juego de diversos generos literarios"
> 
> Saludos,
> Saadia



¿Y por qué no "a caballo entre diversos géneros literarios"? o ¿moviéndose entre diversos géneros literarios"?

"A caballo entre" se usa para dos cosas como ha dicho Oscar, pero normalmente veo y oigo la expresión "se mueve entre varios...".


----------



## saadia

Porque la frase "a caballo", tiene el significado di algo o alguien que está a mitad del camino de algo:  (en italiano con el mismo significado existe la frase "a cavallo": A cavallo di due secoli, tra l'uno e l'altro). La frase italiana: "giocare a cavallo" se refiere a alguien que está meciéndose sobre algo; en el texto referido quiere decir que Humberto Eco juega o se mece en varios generos literarios. "Giocare a cavallo" significa moverse de un punto a otro, es decir dondolare, mas no de apoyarse en dos cosas o participar de ambas que es el significado de la frase española "A caballo" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1357257

Se prestan a confusión las dos frases, pero no significan lo mismo.

Gracias por tu sugerencia,
Saadia


----------



## gatogab

saadia said:


> i La frase italiana: "giocare a cavallo" se refiere a alguien que está meciéndose sobre algo; en el texto referido quiere decir que Humberto Eco juega o se mece en varios generos literarios.


Precisamente.


----------



## 0scar

Ojo con el verbo _pendular_ que puse más arriba. No lo encuentro en el diccionario; pero seguro que no soy el primero que lo usa.

_Pendolare_, en italiano, sí existe.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Ojo con el verbo _pendular_ que puse más arriba. No lo encuentro en el diccionario.


 
*¿No?*


----------



## maxpower76

gatogab said:


> *¿No?*



Pero fíjate que es un adjetivo relativo al pendulo, no verbo.


----------



## gatogab

maxpower76 said:


> Pero fíjate que es un adjetivo relativo al pendulo, no verbo.


 
Efectivamente, no me fije. Sin embargo encontré una página con toda la conjugación del verbo "pendular" , pero al poner aquí su enlace, este no se abre.
Y no se abre en ninguna parte más, tampoco donde la encontre: Google.
Debe ser la hora.
Acá es la hora de las brujas.

http://turingmachine.org/cgi-bin/compjugador/compjugador.pl

Por el momento se puede usar también _'oscilar'_


----------



## honeyheart

Quizá me equivoque, pero yo creo que están partiendo la frase en el lugar equivocado. Para mí no es "giocare a cavallo" el fragmento con sentido autónomo, sino que hay que ubicar "giocare" por un lado, y "a cavallo di diversi generi letterari" por otro.  O sea que, según lo que yo entiendo, su juego era que al escribir él _se subía a_ diferentes géneros literarios, en vez de componer siempre el mismo tipo de obras.  En Google (y sí, es un vicio... ), encontré ejemplos que confirman esta teoría:

_giocare a cavallo di brontosauri e pterodattili
giocare a cavallo di uno struzzo o di un dinosauro
giocare a cavallo di un tronco di palma galleggiante
giocare a cavallo di una scopa
giocare a cavallo di draghi_

Más allá de este comentario, yo propongo una traducción libre, aunque más formal:

"En 1980 Eco sorprende a todos presentándose como narrador con "El nombre de la rosa", una obra del todo postmoderna, fiel a su costumbre de recurrir a distintos géneros literarios a la hora de escribir."


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> _giocare a cavallo di brontosauri e pterodattili
> giocare a cavallo di uno struzzo o di un dinosauro
> giocare a cavallo di un tronco di palma galleggiante
> giocare a cavallo di una scopa
> giocare a cavallo di draghi_



Todo esto significa jugar subiendo sobre un avestruz, una escoba, un dragón o lo que sea como si fuera un caballo, es la acción concreta de la que nació el modismo "giocare a cavallo di/tra due cose". No se cómo se dirá en español, pero no cabe duda de que está diciendo que Eco en _Il nome della rosa_ mezcló géneros diferentes jugando con ellos.


----------



## gatogab

> pero no cabe duda de que está diciendo que Eco en _Il nome della rosa_ mezcló géneros diferentes jugando con ellos.


A mi la duda me cabe y se convierte en certeza: no se refiere a una obra en particular, sino a todo lo que ha publicado, manejando con destreza y conocimiento, muchos géneros literarios, hasta llegar a la narrativa, con "El Nombre de la Rosa".


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> A mi la duda me cabe y se convierte en certeza: no se refiere a una obra en particular, sino a todo lo que ha publicado, manejando con destreza y conocimiento, muchos géneros literarios, hasta llegar a la narrativa, con "El Nombre de la Rosa".



Mi spiace smontare le tue certezze, ma non c'è dubbio sul fatto che si riferisca nello specifico al _Nome della rosa_. Leggi per benino : 



> "Eco nel 1980 sorprende tutti presentandosi come narratore con Il nome della rosa, *opera *tutta postmoderna *nel suo* giocare a cavallo di diversi generi letterari".


Parafrasando: il romanzo in questione è un'opera postmoderna, e lo è perché gioca (nel suo giocare, dove suo si riferisce all'opera) con generi letterari diversi. Che poi questo risultato sia il frutto del fatto che Eco avesse prima di allora maneggiato altri generi è un altro paio di maniche. Ma non è quello che dice la frase in questione.


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Mi spiace smontare le tue certezze, ma non c'è dubbio sul fatto che si riferisca nello specifico al _Nome della rosa_. Leggi per benino :
> 
> Parafrasando: il romanzo in questione è un'opera postmoderna, e lo è perché gioca (nel suo giocare, dove suo si riferisce all'opera) con generi letterari diversi. Che poi questo risultato sia il frutto del fatto che Eco avesse prima di allora maneggiato altri generi è un altro paio di maniche. Ma non è quello che dice la frase in questione.


 
Si entendí bien, "_Rambo Anti Certezas",_ ¿nuestro Eco pasa de un, digamos Conan Doyle (inducción-deducción-inducción), para luego proponernos su juego preferido: la semántica; un pelito de semiología, con pillizcos de "bondología" y Dylan Dog? ¿Y todo esto en "EL Nombre de la Rosa?
¿Es así?
De ser así, es una hipotesis de trabajo ante la cual no me echo
 atrás.
Leeré nuevamente la novela bajo este aspecto.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((hola Larroja)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Larroja

Mio caro miscredente, 
precisamente così: _Il nome della rosa _è, per così dire, un romanzo storico e insieme un giallo e un poliziesco, ma anche un "trattato" di medievalistica, di logica e di filosofia... È tutto questo e niente di tutto questo, proprio perché gioca con ognuna di queste componenti.

(((se fossi cane, abbaia; se fossi Gato, miao; se fossi tardi, ciao! C. Guzzanti )))


----------



## honeyheart

Larroja said:


> Parafrasando: il romanzo in questione è un'opera postmoderna, e lo è perché gioca (nel suo giocare, *dove suo si riferisce all'opera*) con generi letterari diversi.


Esto cambia todo.  Pero con este nuevo sentido no se me ocurre ninguna traducción aceptable por el momento.


----------



## gatogab

> Pero con este nuevo sentido no se me ocurre ninguna traducción aceptable por el momento.


Ya lo creo, con todo este divagar lo hemos dejado de lado.


----------

